# The Harpies



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

As Ray Harryhausen creations are close to my heart...here's one (er, I mean two). "The Harpies" from the film "Jason and the Argonauts". This particular casting/kit was produced by Saturn Ltd a few years back. It is now available from GeoMetric Design.








Thanks for watching!
Phil K


----------



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

That's a cool kit, and an excellent paint-up!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dat's some great work, Phil! Take yer bows!


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Nice job! Isn't this a huge kit?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice work, from one of my favourite scenes in one of my favourite films!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Terrific job on a great kit !!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice job on the build up. It makes a great display. What scale is it?


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

*Harpies*

The figures in this kit are about 1/8th scale. The base measures 14 1/2" long X 10 1/2" deep and depending on how high you place the "flying" harpie (I mounted mine a couple inches lower that what the figure/column are "pinned" for), mine stands about 20" to the top of the flying Harpie's wings.
The kit is really well sculpted...lots of detail!

Phil K


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Beautiful paintwork. Gorgeous build!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i did the box artwork for this kit!... its an amazing scene and well worth the purchase price!.. you did a great paint job on it!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Really fantastic paint job on a unique and great kit. Your coloring and all the detail work really bring it to life. Must look great on your shelf.


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

rkoenn said:


> Really fantastic paint job on a unique and great kit. Your coloring and all the detail work really bring it to life. Must look great on your shelf.


Thanks guys! ...and because of the height of the kit, it takes up a lot of space "vertically" as well as horizontally. But it's such a nice kit, it's well worth "sacrificing" the space.

Phil K


----------



## wrk-N-prgrss (Mar 31, 2007)

This kit reminds me of holidays with the inlaws...


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Superb job on this excellent kit! Beautiful paint, and detailing make for an outstanding presentation! Very well done! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike :wave:


----------

